# Schweizer Webserver



## convo (17. April 2005)

hi leute,
 ich brauche unbedingt einen schweizer Webserver.
 die Webserver wie ohost.de nd funpic.de,die free sind,wären super,aber sind leider deutsche ist brauchte statt de halt ch,also schweizerisch..

 kenn ihr einen annähernd so guten wie die beiden auch für Schweiz und free

 wenn nicht,dann kennt ihr einen kostenpflichtigen guten,aber preiswert

 wie viel kostet eigentlich so ein webserver in deutschland normal im monat oder so,damit ich ein überblick über die preisklasse von sowas überhaupt krieg..

 Danke


----------



## KristophS (17. April 2005)

Ein Webserver? Meinst du normalen Webspace? Den gibt es ab1 € aufwärts. Ein kompletter Server kostet dagegen >39€ monatlich.

Wieso brauchst du unbeding kostenlosen, schweizerischen Webspace? Reicht der deutsche nicht? Wenn dich die Domain-Endung stört, hol dir doch eine kostenlose .ch.vu-Endung.


----------



## convo (18. April 2005)

ja,ich hab da probleme mit deutschen gesetzen und somit ist das,was ich in den seiten veröffentliche in deutschland strikt verboten.
   schweiz ist kein Eu-Land und bei denen ist sowas zu 100% erlaubt,hab mich demnach auch erkundigt.

   was ist genau der unterschied zwischen webserver und webspace,mal auf funpic.de oder ohost.de bezogen ?

 ja,ich brauch halt ne seite,wo ich php und msql draufladen kann,also php für ein forum, und msql für datenbanken und ne homepage soll auch rauf.
   brauch auch guten traffic limit,da man von der seite auch was laden kann und sollte...

 wenn ich mir nen kostenpflichtigen besorg,kostet es erstens mal geld und 2. brauch ich einen schweizer,der dann stellvertretend für diese seite stehen kann und das geld überweisen etc. kann,also wird dann etwas komplexer die ganze sache und nen schweizer kenn ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht 

   funpic.de und ohost.de sind ja webSPACES,die mir den server zur verfügung stellen,oder

   und ein webserver,der so 40 Euro kostet ist ein ganzer server wie funpic.de etc. für mich alleine,oder

   hmm,könnte natürlich von funpic.de aus eine domain suchen und dann statt de ch.vu haben (was ist eigentlich dieses vu?)
 aber funpic hat dan sicherlich auch was dagegen,da es ja ein deutscher server ist und auf den liegt dann das "Illegale".also durch domain allein ist da nichts getan,denk ich..

   wo liegt so der preis bei domainen normal

   danke euch


----------



## Arne Buchwald (18. April 2005)

convo: Ich habe fast kein einziges Wort von dir verstanden. Bitte lies dir noch mal unsere Netiquette + Nutzungsbedingungen durch und achte bitte zukünftig mehr auf deine Rechtschreibung + Grammatik.

Danke


----------



## aquasonic (18. April 2005)

Was willst du eigenlich machen was in Deutschland verboten ist? Ich kann Dir evt. sagen ob es bei uns (in der Schweiz) auch verboten ist...


----------

